# Officers found a live grenade in a man’s backpack.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup shake it up like a paint can.





Oklahoma City police released body camera video showing the moments officers found a live grenade in a man's backpack.

Shortly before 9 p.m. Aug. 27, police pulled over a man on a bicycle near Southwest Binkley Street and South Penn. Avenue after noticing he didn't have any lights on, according to a police report. Another man was walking with the bicyclist, and officers found drugs on one of them and a working grenade on the other.

Police on Thursday released body camera video that shows the officers pulling out drug paraphernalia, a BB gun and a live grenade that looks like it was homemade. Both officers were confused by the canned object that had "someone's handwriting on it."

Both men claimed to not know what it is or where it came from. Police arrested the two and called the bomb squad to secure the area.

According to police, one of the men finally admitted to buying the grenade from a man at an apartment complex and had plans of buying another.

Police got a search warrant but haven't said what they found inside the apartment.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Marvin ?*
_Yeah ?_
*Is that a stick of dynamite in your pocket ?*
_Yeah, but I'm saving it for emergency._
*Well, this is kind of an emergency, isn't it ?
*
A live grenade and a BB gun ?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> A live grenade and a BB gun ?


yeah exactly!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Live grenade equals: Don't touch it and get far away! What are these guys thinking?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Smh. I got that stuff on me all the time...no bbs though...wait. Just kidding. Yeah.


----------

